# Di2 : Dura Ace 7970 or Wait for 9070?



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

Building a new bike (Evo Hi-Mod Di2 frame) and going to make the switch to electronic shifting...

Have heard mixed opinions on getting Dura Ace 7970 (everything from "it's great" to "it sucks, they stopped making parts and it's not cross-compatible so when it breaks you won't be able to replace anything")

What are your thoughts? Honestly don't want to wait for 9070 to be available, but also realize it's not worth investing that kind of money for something that's not all that good...


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

DA-7970 is two versions ago in the world of Di2 (as since 7970, there was ultegra di2 and now 9070). I've only tried 7970, but I thought I read that 6770 had some features (wiring harness for one) that were improved over 7970, and now 9070 has more improvements (wiring, battery options(?), and just general improvements).

Providing your wheels will take 9000 series 11 speed cassettes (and provided you can afford 11 speed cassettes), I'd be going 9070. This is because it's meant to be improved (and Di2 is still pretty new/developing), I prefer the looks and if it doesn't work for you, it'll be worth more in eBay.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

StillKeen said:


> Providing your wheels will take 9000 series 11 speed cassettes


I'm cheating, took one cog out of the 11 and it works fine. No need for 11 speed hub or wheel. 

Definitely wait for the 9070, it looks like a significant improvement.


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

Performance wise there aren't massive differences between the two, however there are compatibility issues going forward. 9070 will use the new two wire system and be compatible with many of the Ultegra pieces. Finding replacement pieces for 7970 is going to become more difficult pretty quickly. 9070 has more features and flexibility than 7970 as well. 

Unfortunately Shimano has delayed 9070 until sometime in March(which will mean April or May for ample supply) making it even harder to wait. 

Also Shimano may have a mid year surprise this year as well. Sorry I can't say anything more about that though.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> I'm cheating, took one cog out of the 11 and it works fine.


so taking out a cog and a spacer still let's you tighten down the lock ring without a problem? If so this is pretty cool in that the RD limits can't be adjusted to force 10 speed shifts. Question though, do you have a dead click with the shifters? I am thinking 9070 with 10 speed setup since I have several wheelsets.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

woz said:


> Also Shimano may have a mid year surprise this year as well. Sorry I can't say anything more about that though.


Ultegra 11? I hope that's it, because Campy is beating the pants off them right now in the second tier category with Chorus and Athena.


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

So have made the decision to go with Ultegra 6770 -- only issue now is that the frame is built specifically for the new internal 9770 (read as: no way to mount the battery externally without drilling a hole in the frame).

Don't want to wait until March or April to get the new DA 9070 battery and don't want to void the warranty by drilling holes in the frame.

Anybody know any good alternatives for internal di2 batteries besides Calfee? Icarus is no longer operating apparently, so Calfee seems like the only option. I've seen a few shops taking pre-orders for the 9070 battery, but an not optimistic they will get any in the next two months.

Thanks in advance


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

I'll be getting 9070 (or maybe even Campy EPS) and trading in or selling the 7970 that I currently use. I want 11 speed...for no practical reason, of course.


----------



## di2diy (Dec 7, 2011)

*Ultegra internal batteries are on ebay for both 9070 and 7970 custom made by Di2diy*



dnmoss said:


> So have made the decision to go with Ultegra 6770 -- only issue now is that the frame is built specifically for the new internal 9770 (read as: no way to mount the battery externally without drilling a hole in the frame).
> 
> Don't want to wait until March or April to get the new DA 9070 battery and don't want to void the warranty by drilling holes in the frame.
> 
> ...


Just look on ebay for Di2 seat post battery, look at the feedback from buyers, all very positive, this guy will make any custom harness, and also does retrofits to non di2 frames, faster and at almost half the price of Calfee


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

di2diy said:


> Just look on ebay for Di2 seat post battery, look at the feedback from buyers, all very positive, this guy will make any custom harness, and also does retrofits to non di2 frames, faster and at almost half the price of Calfee


By "this guy" you mean...you?

Ive seen your solution and it is pretty cool, good feedback, good product, etc...


----------



## di2diy (Dec 7, 2011)

Full_Spectrum said:


> By "this guy" you mean...you?
> 
> Ive seen your solution and it is pretty cool, good feedback, good product, etc...


Yes, i'm that guy... let me know if you need anything have the Ui2 & 9070 able to charge in place, as well as the 7970.


----------

